# HF Photo Tent



## akbar24601 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey all,

Just an FYI: not sure about anywhere else in the world but here in SW FL Harbor Freight has discontinued carrying the photo tents in their store. They are still available on their website though. I've found them on some other websites too.


----------



## jrc (Dec 7, 2008)

This is it.  Best place to get photo tents and lights.

http://www.cowboystudio.com:80/category/PHOTO-TENTSOFTBOXUMBRELLA_15490_Page1.html


----------

